# Why Christians Go to Church....



## Dylank15 (Feb 10, 2011)

Why Christians go to church…..

True born again believers in Christ would have the desire to attend a church service. Since TRUE Christians seem to be a minority the statement “There is strength and growth in numbers” applies here. So it would be a natural desire for believers in Christ to want to gather together.


(1 Timothy 3:15) “If I am delayed, you will know how people ought to conduct themselves in God’s household, which is the church of the living God, the pillar and foundation of the truth.”

Here the church is referred to as the pillar and foundation of truth. The church is NOT the source of the truth but acts as a support of the truth by helping people to rightly understand the truth. This was God’s purpose for the church.

Also the church is a place where one can find encouragement from fellow Christians and a place to exercise the spiritual gifts that God has blessed us with as Christians. So neglecting the church is neglecting one of the most precious gifts that God has made available to Christians. Thinking that you don’t need the church is a symptom of self sufficiency and selfish pride which are hardly considered Christian virtues.

(Hebrews 10:25) “Let us not give up meeting together, as some are in the habit of doing, but let us encourage one another – and all the more as you see the Day approaching.”

So it is the will of God for us to gather together to encourage one another and to also worship Him as one body. God is not found ONLY in a building called a church.

(Mathew 18:20) ”For where two or three are gathered in my name, there I may be with them.”

Born again believers in Christ have invited God into their heart and therefore carry him with them everywhere they go.

So IN A WAY you are correct the bible DOSEN’T say “You must attend church to be a Christian” but the evidence I have provided you with shows that TRUE Christians will have the DESIRE to attend church. Church is fun anyways, who wouldn’t want to go! 







Feel free to add. i wrote this down as a response to somebody saying "you dont have to go to church to be a Christian" to me today.


If you have more supporting details as to why you SHOULD attend church then send them my way. maybe we can win him to Christ!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dylank15 said:


> Why Christians go to church…..
> 
> True born again believers in Christ would have the desire to attend a church service. Since TRUE Christians seem to be a minority the statement “There is strength and growth in numbers” applies here. So it would be a natural desire for believers in Christ to want to gather together.
> 
> ...



Believe it or not, others that don't ascribe to the one-time  "born again" philopsophy, but are believers in Christ also attend church.

You should attend church to allow for a moment of your life to thank God for his blessings and pray for his continued support.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought it was to show off your new Easter clothes.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 10, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I thought it was to show off your new Easter clothes.



I thought it was to show off your swollen wrist and ask people to pray for it healing without infection


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 10, 2011)

Honestly...I go to fellowship with other believers, to minister to others and to be ministered to myself.

So often, we focus on what church can do for us, when we need to ask, what can I do for church?


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't imagine why any Christian would ever turn down an opportunity to spend time with other Christians.

Don't you think Christian's first priority when they come together is to worship God?
To praise God together.  To pray to God together.  To sing spiritual songs together to God.  To celebrate life in Christ in the taking of the Lord's supper.  Even the sermon, the reading and teaching of God's word, is worship.
You think I'd rather be fishing???  You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Dylank15 (Feb 10, 2011)

AMEN RONNIE T! 

now if theres fishing in heaven.... hehehe  just kiddin. haha

WE ARE FISHERS OF MEN!!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 11, 2011)

I go to worship and be fed.I eat daily to substain my flesh so why wouldn't I also need to feed the spirit.

I agree to say I don't need corporate worship is a symptom of a deeper problem.You take a coal out of the fire and it will growcold real quick on it's own.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re:*

The primary reason I go to church is to grow in maturity in Christ, which is impossible to do on an 'island' of self! But you better be rightly joined to a body of believers where the Holy Spirit is fully involved. Where the Spirit is, there is love, mercy, and faith operating to grow people together in Christ.  And I can't think of any better scripture to describe it than this!

Ephesians 4
11 And he gave the apostles, the prophets, the evangelists, the shepherds and teachers, 12 to equip the saints for the work of ministry, for building up the body of Christ, 13 until we all attain to the unity of the faith and of the knowledge of the Son of God, to mature manhood, to the measure of the stature of the fullness of Christ, 14 so that we may no longer be children, tossed to and fro by the waves and carried about by every wind of doctrine, by human cunning, by craftiness in deceitful schemes. 15Rather, speaking the truth in love, we are to grow up in every way into him who is the head, into Christ, 16 from whom the whole body, joined and held together by every joint with which it is equipped, when each part is working properly, makes the body grow so that it builds itself up in love.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 11, 2011)

Jesus went to the synagogue.

If the Son of God felt the need for gathering for worship why would a Christian not feel that need also?


----------



## gtparts (Feb 11, 2011)

One observation on this subject:

Too many church attenders compartmentalize their lives so that the church building is the ONLY place and time that they worship, it's corporate or nothing. God is not fooled by this pitiful tactic to present a false appearance to the world.

Observation #2:

Some think that the gathering of the body is for them to be fed, to receive restoration of the soul, peace and strength. That is true, but it is also to provide opportunity to grow in faith, in spiritual maturity, and SERVICE. I am frequently and always saddened by the recognition of some who seem to never grow, never mature, never serve...... some for 20 or more years, taking up pew space and nothing else.

Thank God for those who have a passion to worship Him always, at all times, and in all their ways, whose every action is directed to pleasing Him.


----------



## thedeacon (Feb 11, 2011)

The bible teaches that you must meet with the saints. We are told not to forsake the assembly of the saints togather as the manner of some is.

Somehow our finite minds has taken the position that the church building is the church. That is untrue.

When you become a Christian you automatically become a member of the church. The church is the people making up the body of Christ.

We try to fool ourselves into thinking it is not important to meet togather with the saints and worship God. It is very important that brothers and sisters in Christ have contact with each other for several reason.

To study the word
To pray togather
To sing togather
To cry togather
To confess our sins to one another
To reach out to the world togather
To grow in Christ
To affect the growth of others
etc. etc. etc.

You might be saying, well I can do that at home, but you can't, not to your fullest.

You cannot exhort one another if you don't see each other.

I feel very close to God in the worship services. It is important to feel close to God. I know you can feel close to God in a boat or in the woods with a shotgun. The fact is you are not exhorting  a lot of people that way.

It is important that people see Christ in you. There are lots of ways that you can do this I know but showing up for the worship services is THE VERY LEAST you can do.

Sitting in church does not make you a Christian any more than sitting in a henhouse makes you a chicken.

The main reason you should long to meet with the brotherhood is to praise God. 

I have heard people say; I just don't get anything out of the services. My question is; What did you put into the services?

You don't attend worship to be spoon fed the gospel, you go to bring glory to God.

There is strength in numbers. Even though God is with the smallest groups.

I would never teach someone the gospel and then tell them; it doesn't matter if you attend worship services. 

It is important because it is what God wants us to do, if it wasn't important why did the Holy Spirit lead people like Paul to set up congregations of the church in so many places. Why did Paul preach unity in the church like he did in the book of Philippians.

Its important.

God bless


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 11, 2011)

Excellent emphasis here, thanks GT.



gtparts said:


> One observation on this subject:
> 
> Too many church attenders compartmentalize their lives so that the church building is the ONLY place and time that they worship, it's corporate or nothing. God is not fooled by this pitiful tactic to present a false appearance to the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 11, 2011)

I just go for the Food.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 11, 2011)

gtparts said:


> one observation on this subject:
> 
> Too many church attenders compartmentalize their lives so that the church building is the only place and time that they worship, it's corporate or nothing. God is not fooled by this pitiful tactic to present a false appearance to the world.
> 
> ...



amen.


----------



## polkhunt (Feb 12, 2011)

I do not attend a church I am and the other believers there are the church we attend a building every week but we are the church 24/7. I think it is more important how we serve outside the walls of a house of worship. I think it is very important that Christians show Gods love to people by serving the community around them something that I need to do better at myself.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 12, 2011)

I for one feel that if you do not go to Church you aren't really a Christian. Just because you believe there is a God doesn't make you a Christian. Going to Church doesn't make you a Christian either. If you read the Bible any at all you should be able to see that. I have had peopple tell me, oh I just go to the woods and there I am in Church. That is wrong.


----------



## jason4445 (Feb 12, 2011)

You take all the reasons for going to church in here and all I have heard over the years and you can boil if down to one  phrase - people go to church because it makes them feel good. And that is exactly what a religion is suppose to do - make you feel better about yourself.  One of my elderly widow woman friend said to me tha if she does not go to church the whole week feels funny to her - that she doesn't feel like she has any energy.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 13, 2011)

Matthew 18:20 (New International Version, ©2010)
20 For where two or three gather in my name, there am I with them.” 

Psalm 42:1
As the hart panteth after the water brooks, so panteth my soul after thee, O God.


When you go to a church and feel overwhelming Holy Ghost power more than you feel "political" correctness by holding your wifes hand when it's the only time of week that you do. Or take the time to hold or kiss your children in the church parking lot while all the other church goers do the same thing when that's the only time you give your children the time of day, it's time to find a new gathering spot.  Your children are your test, and your marriage, try to pass  the test. If you don't know how to do that, find a class that teaches you how to do so.  And wear the knees of your britches out.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 13, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> You take all the reasons for going to church in here and all I have heard over the years and you can boil if down to one  phrase - people go to church because it makes them feel good. And that is exactly what a religion is suppose to do - make you feel better about yourself.  One of my elderly widow woman friend said to me tha if she does not go to church the whole week feels funny to her - that she doesn't feel like she has any energy.



Well Christ gives her joy, and she wants joy, like all of us do. We all want to be happy and joyful and we seek those things that make us feel happy and joyful. I've run the gambit of looking for joy and happiness and going to church and dancing is a lot more joyful than going to a bar and dancing and spending a day wasted detoxing from alcohol. So now I have two days of joy instead of one. I like it like that.  And my husband is to love me like Christ loves the church. And I am to be likewise submissive, but lawfully....I mean I don't have to submit to selling cocaine or anything....or hook a worm or clean your tires, believe it or not....LOL


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't believe church is a 'requirement'. But I do believe God wants us there in most circumstances.

He says, bring your tithes and offerings to the storehouse, He doesn't say send them.

I believe going to church is like going to school, we learn something, I know I do. We have an awesome teacher for a pastor. If you find yourself dozing off in church you need to go elsewhere.

Church is where we go to get 'fed' the word of God. I am hungry for the word and even though I know everything I need to know to get into heaven I have a yearning to know more....I hunger for Him.

Our children and grandchildren learn things they need to know, things they will never forget. They may try to run away  later, but will always have it in their spirit, I know that for a fact. I was a lost lamb for a long time. I was lost, but Jesus always knew where I was, and when it was time, He came and got me and brought me back to the fold, the second I said Oh God please help me...Bam there He was!

I believe we can do more as a group than as a stand alone person. There is no way I could support a missionary alone. I wouldn't even know where to begin.  I help folks around me, when I can, but on a larger scale there's no way I could out give an organized mission.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 13, 2011)

The Bible doesn't speak in regard to whether a Christian must go to church or not.  But then again, the Gospel is not a covenant based upon rules and regulations to follow.
The Gospel treats Christian's coming together not as a requirement of some law, but because it's the natural response of a person being touched by the love of God.
Church assembly is not given as a requirement, it's given as blessings.  It's part of God's grace to us.  It is a gift.  It's the central way that God carries His message of love into the world.

Most of the Bible was written to churches, not to individuals.

I suspect that if you don't like to go to church you probably won't be very happy in heaven.  It's just a bunch of "God" stuff, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 14, 2011)

I would like to state that i do believe in order to maintain a strong relationship with Jesus you do need to be into church but i can see where alot of people do get out of church because they felt like they were getting taken advantage of day in and day out.

You have always heard preachers say that "you might be the only bible that someone might read" and this is true but i say to the people in the church you might be the only church that a person will give there everything to.

So many times have i wittnessed someone really getting involved in a church and giving it there all just to be blown away with the news of there pastor having a affair or seeing there decon walking in a bar.

So for someone who it is there first time getting involved that will leave a bad taste in there mouth. I know that when you do work for a church or donate money you are not doing it for the preacher or for the church, you are doing it for the Lord but, if for one second you allow your flesh to take over it is very easy to allow a bitterness set in your spririt and take control. 

I was raised in church since i have got out on my own i have gotten deeply involved in 3 different churches. EVERY church, something has drastic has ended up happening in. Even for someone who was raised in church and knows God's word, it has affected my relationship with God because of instead of running to him i ran away.  I got tired of fighting and getting used and abused. Either way the church can and will always be a useful tool but it can also be used by the devil to tear apart lives and families if not handled with care.

It is also difficult to get other folks to visit a church when they see and hear about all of the scandles that go on in church.

These are staments that i have seen go on numerous times and i have experienced myself. I am in the process of gettin my relationship with Jesus back but this is one of the major battles i have been fighting.I just wanted to give yall a little insite on where alot of peole come from.


----------



## Randy (Feb 14, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I suspect that if you don't like to go to church you probably won't be very happy in heaven.  It's just a bunch of "God" stuff, if you know what I mean.



Actually I suspect Heaven will be much better than any church.  In fact I suspect that a good many of those in the present church won't be in Heaven and if they are their attitudes won't be there.  And they won't be begging for money because they won't need it.


----------



## Randy (Feb 14, 2011)

Cutemalljack,
I know exactly where you are coming from.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 14, 2011)

Ironic that I stumbled onto this thread. I was raised in church, every time the doors were open, literally. Dad was/is/has been a deacon off and on for 40+years. Mom taught Sunday School or sang/sings in the choir for years. Most Sundays arrive at 8:30 or so, leave 12:30/1PM. Back at 4, choir practice, deacon chores, count the morning offerings, church at 6, out at 7:30, count more money, etc etc. Wednesday evenings, 5 until about 8. Now, I am not "complaining" about the amount of time spent there. I spend/spent way more time doing what I wanted to do. My point here is I sat in church, basically by myself, parents busy, for near bout 18 years. To me, although I was saved early in life, church became a joblike experience. In later years, they even had us sign a roster of attendance, so that if you missed a Sunday, you got a card in the mail about how much they missed you. Yea, right!!. 

I rebelled against attending church upon moving out of the house after graduating. Short story, I found myself sitting around the house feeling funny on Sunday mornings, like I was getting away with something, but knew I would be caught one day.

Started dating my wife, and together we went to church on a regular basis. Have kept it up for 20 years bringing our 2 children up in it.

As I have aged, I do not treat church like a chore. We go as much as we can given my work schedule. We attend Sunday mornings. We are not very social people. We do very little when it comes to extra activities at the church. We have not joined, I feel like, partly due to this fact. I feel like if I don't have much to offer the church, what do they need with a part-time attender?

Back to childhood: We could not go on vacation that included a Sunday. If we did, it was to see relatives, and go to their church on Sunday. I do not subscribe to the man made requirements of Sunday AM/PM, Wednesday night attendance. That is just a fact, and in no way reflects my relationship with God. Am I perfect? Nope. Do I sin? yep. I talk with God daily, almost continually. My mind is almost always open to my relationship with God. I suppose some could call me a hypocrit of sorts, but I don't put my faith in man. It is in God, whether I am in church, work, boat, woods, wherever I am. And sometimes to see me in my job, or on the lake etc., you may not see a Christian. That is one of my deep struggles. That is one reason I talk with God often.

I am just putting myself out there to share my story. I am not holier than thou, I am not deacon material, and I certainly am not worthy of Gods love. But he does love me, and I him. Even with all my faults, and some may say my twisted look at church, he still loves me. WOW.


----------



## thedeacon (Feb 14, 2011)

Havana Dude said:


> Ironic that I stumbled onto this thread. I was raised in church, every time the doors were open, literally. Dad was/is/has been a deacon off and on for 40+years. Mom taught Sunday School or sang/sings in the choir for years. Most Sundays arrive at 8:30 or so, leave 12:30/1PM. Back at 4, choir practice, deacon chores, count the morning offerings, church at 6, out at 7:30, count more money, etc etc. Wednesday evenings, 5 until about 8. Now, I am not "complaining" about the amount of time spent there. I spend/spent way more time doing what I wanted to do. My point here is I sat in church, basically by myself, parents busy, for near bout 18 years. To me, although I was saved early in life, church became a joblike experience. In later years, they even had us sign a roster of attendance, so that if you missed a Sunday, you got a card in the mail about how much they missed you. Yea, right!!.
> 
> I rebelled against attending church upon moving out of the house after graduating. Short story, I found myself sitting around the house feeling funny on Sunday mornings, like I was getting away with something, but knew I would be caught one day.
> 
> ...



Just my opinion but you sound like good Deacon stock to me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thedeacon (Feb 14, 2011)

A man told my wife one time that he didn't go to church because there were so many hipocrits there.

Her response to him was; better to spend a few hours a week with them worshiping God that to spend an eternity in h- ell with them.


----------



## Crubear (Feb 14, 2011)

All kinds of thoughts come to mind, but the major one is I go to church to be with other that know God is real and Christ died for our sins. I go because it's here that I'm reminded I have a responsibility to those around me to bring and share Christ where ever I go and under all circumstances - including those pesky administratinve church meetings.

I don't go to feel closer to God, or to make the first check in this week's to-do list. His house is bigger than the building I go to.

It's a priveledge to go, and I'm priviledged to live in a country that lets me go where I want and worship as I will.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Amen that,Deacon!

Havana,what you have is _humility_ - something that is sadly missing in many churches. Don't ever think God can't use you in a mighty way.He has used _me,_ therefore He can use _anybody!_


----------



## formula1 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re:*



Cutem all Jack said:


> I would like to state that i do believe in order to maintain a strong relationship with Jesus you do need to be into church but i can see where alot of people do get out of church because they felt like they were getting taken advantage of day in and day out.
> 
> You have always heard preachers say that "you might be the only bible that someone might read" and this is true but i say to the people in the church you might be the only church that a person will give there everything to.
> 
> ...



Boy, do I know where you are coming from! I was out of church for 8 years because of some of the very things you mention. Just didn't want to get burned again, but I loved Jesus with all my heart. But eventually God lead me to the right place and I am so glad He did.  Life is in Christ! The church should simply support that life!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 14, 2011)

When someone asked Jesus what the greatest commandments were,I'm fairly sure "Go to church" wasn't one of them.It was more along the lines of "Love God with all you've got" and "Love your neighbor as yourself." Not sayin' a Christian shouldn't go to church - just sayin' God is more concerned with our "heart" than our whereabouts.


----------



## decoyed (Feb 14, 2011)

I have always been one of those Christians who did not believe folks needed to go to Church in order to  be good Christians.  I still do not know that one must attend in order to be "good" with God.  With that said, God  has helped me A TON throughout my life and I have suddenly felt a real draw to attend Church.  My wife and I will stand before our new Church as new members this Sunday and I can honestly see a peace coming over us that is long overdue.  We are certainly looking forward to this Sunday.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 15, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> I just go for the Food.



Can I just call you tater salad then? lol


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 15, 2011)

decoyed said:


> I have always been one of those Christians who did not believe folks needed to go to Church in order to  be good Christians.  I still do not know that one must attend in order to be "good" with God.  With that said, God  has helped me A TON throughout my life and I have suddenly felt a real draw to attend Church.  My wife and I will stand before our new Church as new members this Sunday and I can honestly see a peace coming over us that is long overdue.  We are certainly looking forward to this Sunday.



I do believe that it takes finding the right place, then you want to go. I spent a lot of my young life in churches that just couldn't hold my attention, probably my bad, but anyway, I've found the one and been there for 10 yrs and hunger for the word and so does the rest of my family. We just have an awesome Bible teacher and that really helps, because that's what I'm interested in, Bible study. 

Shoot I know I'm a sinner and hangin' over a fire pit, I want to comprehend how to keep from being roasted ya know? and snatch others from the fire pit...and for that I need some learnin'.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 15, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> A man told my wife one time that he didn't go to church because there were so many hipocrits there.
> 
> Her response to him was; better to spend a few hours a week with them worshiping God that to spend an eternity in h- ell with them.



Or you could say, awwwwwwwww come on one more (hypocrit) ain't gonna hurt.  lol


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 15, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Boy, do I know where you are coming from! I was out of church for 8 years because of some of the very things you mention. Just didn't want to get burned again, but I loved Jesus with all my heart. But eventually God lead me to the right place and I am so glad He did.  Life is in Christ! The church should simply support that life!



Hey me, too.

I sit right up front, middle section, second row, left aisle seat right in front of the pastor, so I can't look around, and so he can watch me....hahahahaha. That way I put myself into paying strict attention mode. I hate to say that but it's true....I can't see no hats, no kids jumping around(that should be in kids church), just straight up clinging to the old rugged cross.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 15, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> When someone asked Jesus what the greatest commandments were,I'm fairly sure "Go to church" wasn't one of them.It was more along the lines of "Love God with all you've got" and "Love your neighbor as yourself." Not sayin' a Christian shouldn't go to church - just sayin' God is more concerned with our "heart" than our whereabouts.



I wonder, when Jesus spoke those words about the greatest commandment, if God had invisioned at that time that in 2011 Christians would be discussing the relevance of whether a Christian aught to go to church or not?


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 15, 2011)

decoyed said:


> I have always been one of those Christians who did not believe folks needed to go to Church in order to  be good Christians.  I still do not know that one must attend in order to be "good" with God.  With that said, God  has helped me A TON throughout my life and I have suddenly felt a real draw to attend Church.  My wife and I will stand before our new Church as new members this Sunday and I can honestly see a peace coming over us that is long overdue.  We are certainly looking forward to this Sunday.



Well God bless you and I'm sure it's going to be a very positive thing in your family's life.

I just wonder, back when you didn't think you had to go to church on Sunday to be a good Christian, what was the other thing that you did on the Lord's day rather than go to church.
Please don't answer it and please don't take offense at my crude lesson............ But sometimes our(including mine) thinking just doesn't make sense for people who've professed to giving their lives to God.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 15, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> I do believe that it takes finding the right place, then you want to go. I spent a lot of my young life in churches that just couldn't hold my attention, probably my bad, but anyway, I've found the one and been there for 10 yrs and hunger for the word and so does the rest of my family. We just have an awesome Bible teacher and that really helps, because that's what I'm interested in, Bible study.
> 
> Shoot I know I'm a sinner and hangin' over a fire pit, I want to comprehend how to keep from being roasted ya know? and snatch others from the fire pit...and for that I need some learnin'.



I believe that firepit has been taken away from you.
No roasted marshmellows for you.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 15, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I wonder, when Jesus spoke those words about the greatest commandment, if God had invisioned at that time that in 2011 Christians would be discussing the relevance of whether a Christian aught to go to church or not?



I believe if he was able to for see what goes on during the revalation that he knew that one day this would be a debate.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 15, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I believe that firepit has been taken away from you.
> No roasted marshmellows for you.



Yeah I know it, I believe that, too. But you know how it doesn't always seem so far behind you, always nipping at your heels...danged ol' debil.  But I know I'm standin' on the rock. But I prolly still smell like smoke....lol.


----------



## Crubear (Feb 15, 2011)

As I understand it, church is where you go to be with other believers (it isn't building dependent). To learn, to teach, to support, and to hold accountable.

So, if you don't go, which of the above do you have a problem with?


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 15, 2011)

Crubear said:


> As I understand it, church is where you go to be with other believers (it isn't building dependent). To learn, to teach, to support, and to hold accountable.
> 
> So, if you don't go, which of the above do you have a problem with?



I agree that it is not building dependant, but it is very easy to allow yourself after getting abused, taken advantage of and betrayed, to with hold a deep bitterness toward a church.

 If you look at it from a non believers eyes," here is a christian, a man who says that i am supposed to follow his teacher and his bible and do as he does yet he does and acts the same as i do what is the cense". 

I am not saying this is right i am just stating what i have witnessed and i first i couldnt not understand where they were coming from but after it happening to me numerous times i can see where if you do not maintain your walk, you can fall victim to the same bitterness.

My daddy always told me "son if you are going to call yourself a christian remember that people are always watching you and taking note of your flaws" 

I understand every body makes mistakes because we come from a sinful nature but it is our job as christians to represent what we stand for all of the time and not be a part timer. 

Part time christians I believe help push alot of people away from the church. I know it affected me because i took my eyes of God.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I wonder, when Jesus spoke those words about the greatest commandment, if God had invisioned at that time that in 2011 Christians would be discussing the relevance of whether a Christian aught to go to church or not?



I think - probably so.

 A friend of mine asked me to come to a place where he and a few other believers are meeting in a house on Sunday morning.I may take him up on it one day - sounds more like the old way,and less like the social clubs that so many churches have become.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 15, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> Yeah I know it, I believe that, too. But you know how it doesn't always seem so far behind you, always nipping at your heels...danged ol' debil.  But I know I'm standin' on the rock. But I prolly still smell like smoke....lol.



In a way, it doesn't seem fair does it?
The way God has blessed and forgiven us.
It's even a bit difficult to accept at times.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 15, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> I agree that it is not building dependant, but it is very easy to allow yourself after getting abused, taken advantage of and betrayed, to with hold a deep bitterness toward a church.
> 
> If you look at it from a non believers eyes," here is a christian, a man who says that i am supposed to follow his teacher and his bible and do as he does yet he does and acts the same as i do what is the cense".
> 
> ...



I know where you're coming from.  Sometimes it seems that we see more negative than positive stuff from the Christians at church.  But I think the Devil has a lot to do with planting some of that stuff in our brains.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 15, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> I think - probably so.
> 
> A friend of mine asked me to come to a place where he and a few other believers are meeting in a house on Sunday morning.I may take him up on it one day - sounds more like the old way,and less like the social clubs that so many churches have become.



I think you're right.
That might be worth investagating.


----------



## troy001 (Feb 15, 2011)

Going to church or temple makes you fell better.. you getting the positive vibes that calms your mind and soul..


----------



## huntmore (Feb 16, 2011)

Church isn't  a building.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 16, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Church isn't  a building.



Correct, even though we often speak of "going to church".

Maybe church assembly?


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 16, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> In a way, it doesn't seem fair does it?
> The way God has blessed and forgiven us.
> It's even a bit difficult to accept at times.



Temptation never dies.
We have to die to temptation.

And to that I give a great big hallelujah, and when I'm tempted and I pass, I really feel good!!!!! 

Before I understood that temptation never dies, I kept worrying why won't that just go away, am I not quite saved, why is he still after me, why won't he leave me alone? because he ain't never gonna leave me alone, he wants me back. When I comprehended that, finally, the joy started gushing in and I started saying to every temptation.....not this time devil, not this time, hehehe. satan gets farther and farther behind me and then sometimes he jumps out from behind a bush or something and tries to trip me up, I rebuke him in the name of Jesus, sometimes even openly and go on 'bout my business.

So y'all don't feel bad if you're still tempted....you will always be tempted, just don't fall for it.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2011)

I still want to start that little gathering down by the river!  Then we can fish right after the service.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 16, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Correct, even though we often speak of "going to church".
> 
> Maybe church assembly?



I can have church alone sometimes...

But when I think of going to church I do think of 'the group' or the assembly, I don't think of it as a building either.

I think gathering at homes is a great idea. Our church does what we call 'small groups'....and they gather in smaller groups at someones home on sunday nights with their children, have snacks and go over that sundays sermon. They have a study sheet provided by the church to go over and discuss. They also help each other do things that they need, home repairs, stuff like that as a group. Every so many months they change up and finally you know a lot of people in church.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 16, 2011)

didn't Jesus put it something like this "where ever two or more are gathered" i will be there?


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 16, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> Temptation never dies.
> We have to die to temptation.
> 
> And to that I give a great big hallelujah, and when I'm tempted and I pass, I really feel good!!!!!
> ...



Don't forget Annie, even Jesus was tempted.
There's great victory in Christ everytime Satan temps a good Christian and that brother or sister gives Satan the ol hev ho.
He's a scoundrel, but he's a wimp.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 17, 2011)

As I stated earlier, I put no faith in man. I've heard alot about the stuff about elders calling out someone who's lost there way, or they saw them do something they shouldn't. My wife and I got scolded for missing church one Sunday, by someone very near and dear to my heart. It was a very private matter for my wife and I, as she had miscarried the Friday before, and was having complications. She also did not want to broadcast this info to the entire world. News would come of this soon enough. I could not believe my ears when this went down. It is one reason we no longer attend that church.

We are fairly private people. We don't socialize much, in the church, or out of the church. I will say though when we do, we enjoy the company, but we still keep folks at arms length. I don't ever see this changing. I just do not respond well to a person who, for example is on their 4th marriage, having anything to say to me about how I conduct my life. I say nothing to them about theirs, why do they feel the need to criticize me? To each his own. I say let God sort it out, it is not up to anyone to judge others actions as far as church goes.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2011)

Havana Dude said:


> As I stated earlier, I put no faith in man. I've heard alot about the stuff about elders calling out someone who's lost there way, or they saw them do something they shouldn't. My wife and I got scolded for missing church one Sunday, by someone very near and dear to my heart. It was a very private matter for my wife and I, as she had miscarried the Friday before, and was having complications. She also did not want to broadcast this info to the entire world. News would come of this soon enough. I could not believe my ears when this went down. It is one reason we no longer attend that church.
> 
> We are fairly private people. We don't socialize much, in the church, or out of the church. I will say though when we do, we enjoy the company, but we still keep folks at arms length. I don't ever see this changing. I just do not respond well to a person who, for example is on their 4th marriage, having anything to say to me about how I conduct my life. I say nothing to them about theirs, why do they feel the need to criticize me? To each his own. I say let God sort it out, it is not up to anyone to judge others actions as far as church goes.



Often,those "critics" are immature believers that do not know God's Word very well. If they _did,_ they'd know to "judge not,lest ye be judged." To confront blatant sin is one thing - to mind other folks' bidness is another.Even when a Christian is confronting blatant sin in a fellow believer,it should be done in a genuinely loving way,out of concern - NOT to make themselves feel superior to the sinner.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 17, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Often,those "critics" are immature believers that do not know God's Word very well. If they _did,_ they'd know to "judge not,lest ye be judged." To confront blatant sin is one thing - to mind other folks' bidness is another.Even when a Christian is confronting blatant sin in a fellow believer,it should be done in a genuinely loving way,out of concern - NOT to make themselves feel superior to the sinner.



Oh, I understand completely. And I do understand the concept of confronting blatant sin. I just cant get past when you point a finger at someone else, there are 4 more pointing back at you. Thats all I'm saying.

The Bible says For all have sinned and come short of the glory of God. And it also says, Let those without sin cast the first stone. This is where I start to have trouble.

I just don't see where this can come across as any thing else but criticizing and judgemental.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 17, 2011)

Havana Dude i understan were you are coming form becasue i have been there. 

But i do also believe that we need someone to help hold us acountable. I believe this should be someone that you have discused praying for each other and helping each other out not just some random church member.

Also i have been on the side were you see a church member start going down the wrong path and i do feel that it is the responsability of someone in the church to maybe contact the wayward person to see if ther is anything they can do to help outside of prayer.

But as stated above there is a right way and a wrong way to do everything and we dont always have to go around playing Mrs fix it. I believe that we should know when to leave it in Gods hands and let him tell us when to step in.


----------



## gtparts (Feb 17, 2011)

Havana Dude said:


> Oh, I understand completely. And I do understand the concept of confronting blatant sin. I just cant get past when you point a finger at someone else, there are 4 more pointing back at you. Thats all I'm saying.
> 
> The Bible says For all have sinned and come short of the glory of God. And it also says, Let those without sin cast the first stone. This is where I start to have trouble.
> 
> I just don't see where this can come across as any thing else but criticizing and judgemental.





Cutem all Jack said:


> Havana Dude i understan were you are coming form becasue i have been there.
> 
> But i do also believe that we need someone to help hold us acountable. I believe this should be someone that you have discused praying for each other and helping each other out not just some random church member.
> 
> ...




It is possible to redeem someone that is being drawn to sinful behavior, but is not done by use of stones. The issue is always, first and foremost, one of the heart and mind. If we will limit ourselves to doing only those things that express love, we are moving toward being Christ-like. Conviction is the Holy Spirit's job, not ours. 

And even bringing up the issue of the transgression should be done by those who have a relationship with the transgressor. Someone who has not invested in the individual, has built up no relational currency whereby their breaching the subject will be seen as anything but meddling and or condemnation. A true Christian friend will speak the truth, in love, even when they know it isn't what someone wants to hear. It is the risk one runs when seeking to turn someone from destructive behavior because we care for them.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 17, 2011)

gtparts said:


> It is possible to redeem someone that is being drawn to sinful behavior, but is not done by use of stones. The issue is always, first and foremost, one of the heart and mind. If we will limit ourselves to doing only those things that express love, we are moving toward being Christ-like. Conviction is the Holy Spirit's job, not ours.
> 
> And even bringing up the issue of the transgression should be done by those who have a relationship with the transgressor. Someone who has not invested in the individual, has built up no relational currency whereby their breaching the subject will be seen as anything but meddling and or condemnation. A true Christian friend will speak the truth, in love, even when they know it isn't what someone wants to hear. It is the risk one runs when seeking to turn someone from destructive behavior because we care for them.



I don't disagree with a word of this. In fact, seems spot on to me. However, sadly, I think this is a rare occurance....on both sides of the coin. Meaning, either the transgressor sees the "intervention" (bad choice of words) as judgemental or hypocritical, or the one approaching them IS being judgemental, or worse, holier than thou. When the 2 parties come together in the correct way, I believe you are right, good things can come out of it. If a person does not want or feel like they need help, I believe it will all fall on deaf ears. 

JMHO, I think we all have things going on that we could be "called out"on. Heck, I do. But I can honestly say, if someone came to me with their own concerns, I would politely listen, thank them and move on. That is just my personality. I don't feel like I am any better than anyone else. Likewise, I see no one else as any better than me. Before ya'll tear me up on that, I can accept that I may be wrong on this issue, and that is OK with me.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 17, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> Can I just call you tater salad then? lol



Call me whatever you like, but I like pasta,


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2011)

Havana Dude said:


> As I stated earlier, I put no faith in man. I've heard alot about the stuff about elders calling out someone who's lost there way, or they saw them do something they shouldn't. My wife and I got scolded for missing church one Sunday, by someone very near and dear to my heart. It was a very private matter for my wife and I, as she had miscarried the Friday before, and was having complications. She also did not want to broadcast this info to the entire world. News would come of this soon enough. I could not believe my ears when this went down. It is one reason we no longer attend that church.
> 
> We are fairly private people. We don't socialize much, in the church, or out of the church. I will say though when we do, we enjoy the company, but we still keep folks at arms length. I don't ever see this changing. I just do not respond well to a person who, for example is on their 4th marriage, having anything to say to me about how I conduct my life. I say nothing to them about theirs, why do they feel the need to criticize me? To each his own. I say let God sort it out, it is not up to anyone to judge others actions as far as church goes.



Wow, I agree. I hope it wasn't a Baptist Church. Lol 
You don't go to church because you are perfect you go because you are imperfect and you will always be until Christ returns. Don't give up, find another church. You need to seek, you will find. Pray that scripture, God will lead you.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Call me whatever you like, but I like pasta,



How's about I call you Angelo, then? lol


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Don't forget Annie, even Jesus was tempted.
> There's great victory in Christ everytime Satan temps a good Christian and that brother or sister gives Satan the ol hev ho.
> He's a scoundrel, but he's a wimp.



Yeah, I tell ol' be-elzee-bub you wanna pick on an ol' broad do ya'? bring it... he's seen my bad side, he don't wanna tangle with me....hahahahahahaha


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 18, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> Wow, I agree. I hope it wasn't a Baptist Church. Lol
> You don't go to church because you are perfect you go because you are imperfect and you will always be until Christ returns. Don't give up, find another church. You need to seek, you will find. Pray that scripture, God will lead you.



Baptist. And yes, we have settled on a church for now. Not being a smart ellic, but I spoke a litttle to that earlier on. Don't feel like typing all that again.


----------



## emtguy (Mar 1, 2011)

I go to church EVERY sunday for the same reason Luke 4:16 said jesus did.


----------

